# Giving advice on Feather plucking Parrots!



## georgii (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a feather chewing male eclectus, we have tried everything to stop him for years and nothing has worked with him really. 
Here's a bit of advice on things that have helped:-


Less seeds, which are changed every other day.
Wide variety of fruit and veg.
Palm oil on favourite foods Parrot Palm Fruit Extract Parrot Delicatessen African Grey Treat Food Palm Oil | eBay (this can be used on all species of bird not just African greys) and they love the stuff and helps there feathers be healthy!
Foraging toys and fill it with nuts and favourite foods, and then stuff shredded paper in it everywhere so they have to get the paper out before they can get the food, he does this for hours which helps.
Showering once a week and allow to dry naturally, showering to much can take away any natural oils in there feathers.
UVB light bulb above the cage helps as it gives them natural light which helps feather growth, birds that don't get enough natural light can in fact only see in black and white! so natural lighting well also help their vision, aswell as feathers of course!
Ours had become to attached to one person and didn't want anyone! so would get stressed when he couldn't see them and plucked, basically he felt lonely. - Don't allow them to be with that person all the time, make them become familiar with everybody and not have such an attachment to one person.
When in the cage leave the radio or tv on when your not around.
There is a medication prescribed by the vets that induces a moult, this is the main thing that helped ours grow feathers back, you can put it in their water, or if you ask they will give you dosages so you can put it on their foods to make sure they're getting enough of the medication.
If anyone has any question, just ask! or has other suggestions that have worked on their birds!


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a male eclectus with the same issue (and more). Abu is also a one person bird. I am the person. He does not let me off the main floor of the house without screaming. 

His issues stem from many directions. He was housed with a bullying female in a macaw sized cage when 2 to 4 years of age and plucked his legs and under his wings.

My first parrot is a female eclectus. Jazzmine has been laying constantly for 4 years and there is no detering her. A common issue with the female eclectus. An issue that kills many. 

They are now 15 (Abu) and 13 years of age. After his first experience with the female and although I NEVER had them reside together they never bonded and Abu has bitten her when he is able to get to her cage. 

I have looked for a new situation for Abu 3 times in the last 4 years. Abu went ballistic on feathers each time I tried to rehome him. He turned violent and would bite and scream uncontrollably. My deal was always that I would be willing to take him back. The Abu I knew was the most gentle and trusting little guy ever. He never lasted more than 3 months in the other settings. 

The last couple of years of my life I have been away 10 days or so a month trying to help fix a little charity that I worked with for many years. He hated it and I would come home to feather damage. Abu broke his feathers little pieces at a time. We were having a really difficult time getting his feather condition up but he did have most of his wings back and his tail. Here are some of my suggestions.

Chamomile Tea in the drinking water. I use it one teabag per 2 Litre container. Really great strategy for any extra stressful situations. Takes about 4 to 5 days in a row to be effective. (When you are going through a move, home renovations, party, the bird has a big scare) Add some honey if they are reluctant at first. 

Take a look at Spirulina It contains just about every mineral they might be lacking. Use sparingly and get educated on the side effect of yelling, particularly noted in eclectus. (I think, as they become healthier they behave as the very disruptive and loud species they are known in native regions to be.) Spirulina (dietary supplement - Ask.com Encyclopedia)

I am also a fan of palm oil. 

And we are very inadaquate at proving enough humidy and moisture.

UVB lamps. Absolutely. 

I use a product out of your neck of the woods, from the Bird Care Company that is similar to the one described above. Feather Up, to be used when moulting.

I find electrolytes helpful. Coconut water is an excellent electrolyte. I use it at about 1/4 of the bowl mixed with water. (change water often.)

I also find hanging paperbacks will divert some attention. Mop heads, paper rolls, popsicle sticks, newspaper, no colour, twisted in the bars, strings of popcorn will take up a couple of hours time. I use wood from outdoors as well for chewing. 

I save a couple of large bags of leafs each fall and put a few down on the floor of a freshly cleaned cage. Abu likes to get down on the ground and hunt for little treasures I hid in the leaves.

Abu has a nest box. (This behaviour may be related to the female) It was just a cardboard box. I would put leaves and papers in there and he would get into straightening it. Never bit it. My female would have torn it apart in a day.


----------



## Lovebird (Jan 25, 2015)

I have had my lovebirds since Dec. 19,2014. They have shared a caged untill abt two weeks or so ago untill i noticed sores on my male,Peter Pan . i separated them bc i thought my female,Tinker Bell, did the damage bc of the nesting box i put in the cage. He is on antibiotics,pain meds& soothing cream. Last night i notice his spotswere red again. now i knw it is caused by him. Do i use same technics i read for the parrots ? I am the third owner for these birds. Do not knw how old they are.,


----------

